# Parkersburg, WV meetup



## ERoy (Nov 21, 2009)

We will be meeting at the Borders Bookstore next to the Vienna Mall, at the cafe in the back of the store, this Friday, November 27th, at 7 PM.

For more information, PM me here or join at this link:

Parkersburg RPG Group (Vienna, WV) - Meetup.com


----------

